# Nautical Charts



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

My work is moving and they are clearing out the file cabinets and offices.  There are hundreds of paper nautical charts heading for the dumpster.  I hate to see it happen.  If anybody has an interest in having some let me know and I'll pull some out.  I've already saved a hundred or so for myself and friends.

I could probably grab them all and sell them off on eBay but I don't feel like dealing with that and I don't plan to be storing them at my house endlessly.  There's nothing super old.  They are mostly 1960's to 1980's.  Locations are all over the place.  East Coast, West Coast, Gulf, Europe, Africa, etc.  I've taken most of MA & ME for myself.  There are still a lot of Long Island etc.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello yeah!  I'll take some Long Island nautical charts... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll pull out some of the LI stuff.  I don't want to get into some huge shipping effort, but I'm sure we can cross paths.


----------



## octopus (Jun 20, 2014)

i'll take whatever MA, NH, ME you got left. any canada, alaska or florida available?:smile:


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

octopus said:


> i'll take whatever MA, NH, ME you got left. any canada, alaska or florida available?:smile:



I took a lot of the AK, from the places I've been.  But there is still a lot of Southeast AK and Aleutians in the pile.Some Newfi, but not much else from Can.    TONS of FL!   I'll pull those out as well.

Great to see some interest, it breaks my hear to see them trashed.


----------



## Edd (Jun 20, 2014)

Anything from WA state?  I wish I'd kept maps I had while living there.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 20, 2014)

I will PM u later this wknd.  Grew up sailing RI and Elizabethan chain and now running a Whaler around the NH seacoast.  I told my wife about this and she was all about getting them framed and in our living room!     Super cool of u.  Can meet u or pay shipping


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

Edd said:


> Anything from WA state?  I wish I'd kept maps I had while living there.



Yup, quite a few.  I know I saw some Bellingham, Puget Sound, and Juan De Fuca.  Will grab them



xwhaler said:


> I will PM u later this wknd.  Grew up sailing RI and Elizabethan chain and now running a Whaler around the NH seacoast.  I told my wife about this and she was all about getting them framed and in our living room!     Super cool of u.  Can meet u or pay shipping



Sounds good.  There were definitely a few of Narraganset Bay and Nantucket Sound.  Not so much NH.


----------



## Edd (Jun 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, quite a few.  I know I saw some Bellingham, Puget Sound, and Juan De Fuca.  Will grab them.



Dude, that's awesome! Much appreciated. I'll hook up with you at some point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2014)

If you see any for Sarasota area of Florida, I'd love to grab one for my parents as they are retired there.  I could meet you in Manchester on one of your trips from Mass to Lincoln.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If you see any for Sarasota area of Florida, I'd love to grab one for my parents as they are retired there.  I could meet you in Manchester on one of your trips from Mass to Lincoln.



I'll look.  There were a lot from FL, but I don't have much connection to there so I didn't pay much attention to details.  Good chance there's one or two.  Yeah, can hit up you and Edd maybe in one shot.  You guys live near each right?

Speaking of your neck of woods and nautical things.  I got out on my friend's oyster farm in Great Bay the other day.  WOW!  What a gorgeous spot and what a great thing he's got going.  If you see Fat Dog oysters on the menu don't miss the chance!!


----------



## Edd (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, DHS or I could grab both, whoever hits you first. 

The Great Bay is beautiful. Kayaking here at least a couple of times in the next few days. Gotta watch the tides though. I've nearly gotten landlocked out in the middle of the bay.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Speaking of your neck of woods and nautical things.  I got out on my friend's oyster farm in Great Bay the other day.  WOW!  What a gorgeous spot and what a great thing he's got going.  If you see Fat Dog oysters on the menu don't miss the chance!!



Yeah, Great Bay is pretty awesome.  I feel fortunate to live so close to it and often roam the shores on local hiking trails. Wish I had a boat to experience it by water.

Where does your buddy sell his oysters?  How are they?  The restaurant I work at sells "local Blue points", but I've always associated Blue Points with Long Island.  Been meaning to ask the chef about that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Obama !!!

NOAA’s Office of  Coast Survey,  which creates and maintains the nation’s suite of over a  thousand  nautical charts of U.S. coastal waters, today announced major changes   ahead for mariners and others who use nautical charts. Starting April  13, 2014, the  federal government will no longer print traditional lithographic (paper) nautical charts

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/staff/news/2013/papercharts.html
NOAA Announces End of Traditional Paper Nautical Charts


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Thanks Obama !!!
> 
> NOAA’s Office of  Coast Survey,  which creates and maintains the nation’s suite of over a  thousand  nautical charts of U.S. coastal waters, today announced major changes   ahead for mariners and others who use nautical charts. Starting April  13, 2014, the  federal government will no longer print traditional lithographic (paper) nautical charts
> 
> ...



I don't know if Obama should get the credit, but it was definitely a good decision whoever it was made by.  It was such a waste of money and resources to be continually cranking out paper maps that nobody was using.  Take my firm for example: why do you thin they are throwing hundreds of them away?  Electronic charts are more useful, and more importantly they are more accurate since they are updated in near real-time.  NOAA still offers print-on-demand paper charts.  This was also a much needed technology that helped end the wastefulness of mass producing obsolete paper charts.  

I have a love for the look and feel of old nautical charts. I also have love for old hand tools.  But in both cases I'd rather be using the new technologies to actually work with.


----------



## dlague (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> My work is moving and they are clearing out the file cabinets and offices.  There are hundreds of paper nautical charts heading for the dumpster.  I hate to see it happen.  If anybody has an interest in having some let me know and I'll pull some out.  I've already saved a hundred or so for myself and friends.
> 
> I could probably grab them all and sell them off on eBay but I don't feel like dealing with that and I don't plan to be storing them at my house endlessly.  There's nothing super old.  They are mostly 1960's to 1980's.  Locations are all over the place.  East Coast, West Coast, Gulf, Europe, Africa, etc.  I've taken most of MA & ME for myself.  There are still a lot of Long Island etc.



I would be interested in one.  While our living room has a ski theme our workout room is going to have a beach/ocean theme.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 21, 2014)

Any chance you have anything for Norther Virginia/ocean city maryland region? My parents have a place in Chincoteague Va on the shore. Would make a cool gift for their wall.

If you have one, could I paypal you $ to ship?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 21, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Any chance you have anything for Norther Virginia/ocean city maryland region? My parents have a place in Chincoteague Va on the shore. Would make a cool gift for their wall.
> 
> If you have one, could I paypal you $ to ship?



I'll look.  I remember some from Potomac, so could be some nearby coastal ones too.  I'll let you know.


----------



## octopus (Jun 22, 2014)

a long time ago i did a trip from perth to sri lanka across the indian ocean, would you mind grabbing a few of those for me? if you have some


----------



## Geoff (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a framed Buzzards Bay chart on the wall.   I keep a chart book aboard the boat just in case I have a double electronic failure and both my GPS and my iPhone die.   Paper charts are obsolete.


----------



## jimk (Jun 23, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Any chance you have anything for Northern Virginia/ocean city maryland region? My parents have a place in Chincoteague Va on the shore. Would make a cool gift for their wall.
> 
> If you have one, could I paypal you $ to ship?




I think OP is going to end up having to grab the whole pile of charts:razz:
I spent Memorial Day weekend at Chincoteague.  First time there in about 30 years.  Wife loved it, still rather quaint compared to OC and Rehoboth.
I used to work at NGA many moons ago in what was called the Hydrographic/Topographic Center.  One time I found a chart in their library that depicted an obscure south Pacific island and nearby waters.  It was WWII vintage and appeared to be hand-drawn by a Japanese soldier.  I was tempted to requisition that item for personal use, but didn't.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 24, 2014)

jimk said:


> I think OP is going to end up having to grab the whole pile of charts:razz:



Yup, that's pretty much what happened.  Lots of interest and so many to go through.  I just picked up SOME of the pile to sort through later.  I don't know how many here but about 75 lbs worth!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2014)

I totally want some, but I can hear my wife already wanting to know what in the name of all that's good and holy I intend to do with the maps.

"Dunno, free maps" probably won't be a satisfactory answer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> My work is moving and they are clearing out the file cabinets and offices.  There are hundreds of paper nautical charts heading for the dumpster.  I hate to see it happen.  If anybody has an interest in having some let me know and I'll pull some out.  I've already saved a hundred or so for myself and friends.
> 
> I could probably grab them all and sell them off on eBay but I don't feel like dealing with that and I don't plan to be storing them at my house endlessly.  There's nothing super old.  They are mostly 1960's to 1980's.  Locations are all over the place.  East Coast, West Coast, Gulf, Europe, Africa, etc.  I've taken most of MA & ME for myself.  There are still a lot of Long Island etc.



Got any RI stuff? My In Laws live near Westerly and Misquamicut beach. I'm sure they'd love to have something for their house.


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, that's pretty much what happened.  Lots of interest and so many to go through.  I just picked up SOME of the pile to sort through later.  I don't know how many here but about 75 lbs worth!
> 
> View attachment 12865



That's awesome = a map choosing party in the making!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> That's awesome = a map choosing party in the making!



Sounds like a brilliant idea.  Because this is what my living room looks like right now...


But finding wild stuff like...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2014)

Even if I don't get the Sarasota map for my folks, thanks for doing this Alex.  Way cool


----------



## Tin (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome stuff right here. I wont take a chart but I'll buy you a beer.

My GF makes all sorts of cool stuff out of old charts and is quite the sailor. My favorite are probably coasters like these. Her brother is actually the president of South Street Seaport Museum in NYC.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> Awesome stuff right here. I wont take a chart but I'll buy you a beer.
> 
> My GF makes all sorts of cool stuff out of old charts and is quite the sailor. My favorite are probably coasters like these. Her brother is actually the president of South Street Seaport Museum in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 12875



Very cool!  I actually have those coasters for my area (Marshfield).    Lots of cool stuff I've seen made from old charts.  Besides the coasters I have a couple tide clocks with charts as the background.  And lately I've seen a lot of guys doing fish prints on to charts...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 25, 2014)

What is the size of these things?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 25, 2014)

I bought my marine chart marble coasters from an outfit in Providence, RI called Screencraft.   They showed up in 3 or 4 days after the custom order.

http://www.screencraftgifts.com/

I have 4 coasters of my end of Buzzards Bay and 4 of my harbor







I also have a clock in my bedroom with the local chart


----------



## Tin (Jun 25, 2014)

After I show her this I'm sure she will try the clock.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 26, 2014)

Alright, I went through most (but not all ) of them.  Here's what I found so far.....



twinplanx said:


> Hello yeah!  I'll take some Long Island nautical charts...



Tons of them.  All yours.



octopus said:


> i'll take whatever MA, NH, ME you got left. any canada, alaska or florida available?:smile:



Not much MA or NH (and I'm keeping some of what's there).  Some good ones from ME, AK, and FL.  I'll make up a selection.



Edd said:


> Anything from WA state?  I wish I'd kept maps I had while living there.



At least 20 form that area.  Puget, the peninsula, Bellingham. You can have as many of them as you want.  Let's talk about which ones, or you can go through at some point.



deadheadskier said:


> If you see any for Sarasota area of Florida, I'd love to grab one for my parents as they are retired there.  I could meet you in Manchester on one of your trips from Mass to Lincoln.



Dude, this is the only one on this whole list I haven't found.  Although I think there may be some general FL ones.



dlague said:


> I would be interested in one.  While our living room has a ski theme our workout room is going to have a beach/ocean theme.



Well there's plenty left over even after these specific ones. 



Hawkshot99 said:


> Any chance you have anything for Norther Virginia/ocean city maryland region? My parents have a place in Chincoteague Va on the shore. Would make a cool gift for their wall.



Yup, found Chincoteague 



octopus said:


> a long time ago i did a trip from perth to sri lanka across the indian ocean, would you mind grabbing a few of those for me? if you have some



Nope.



wa-loaf said:


> Got any RI stuff? My In Laws live near Westerly and Misquamicut beach. I'm sure they'd love to have something for their house.



Yup, a few of RI sound.  all yours.


I have a buttload of stuff going on over the next few weeks. So I doubt I'll have time to meet up or ship these out.  But I have them and they aren't going anywhere.  So I'll chip away at that over the summer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, a few of RI sound.  all yours.
> 
> 
> I have a buttload of stuff going on over the next few weeks. So I doubt I'll have time to meet up or ship these out.  But I have them and they aren't going anywhere.  So I'll chip away at that over the summer.



If you are in the Cambridge/Boston area during the week at all I can meetup with you sometime. Otherwise will figure something else out.

Thanks!


----------



## Edd (Jun 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> At least 20 form that area.  Puget, the peninsula, Bellingham. You can have as many of them as you want.  Let's talk about which ones, or you can go through at some point.



I'm assuming these things are pretty big, so I can realistically only use one. If there's one that shows the entire Puget sound, that would be great. I lived on Whidbey Island, so I'm hoping to cover that. 

As far as picking them up, I'm pretty flexible about a meeting. Thanks again!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

Reviving this thread.  As listed a few posts above, I have a lot of these pulled out.  Still would like to get these to you guys.  Options:

- Many of you I may see on the slopes.  I'll bring them up to NH for those opportunities.  Keep me posted if you plan to be in the Cannon-Loon general area.
- People in Boston area.  We can probably find a way to cross paths.
- Mailing:  I sent some to Hawkshot.  Cost ~$6 to ship.  He covered it through paypal. It worked out pretty well.  Can do that if you want.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Reviving this thread.  As listed a few posts above, I have a lot of these pulled out.  Still would like to get these to you guys.  Options:
> 
> - Mailing:  I sent some to Hawkshot.  Cost ~$6 to ship.  He covered it through paypal. It worked out pretty well.  Can do that if you want.


 Thank you very much.  The maps are very cool looking.  They are not pristine, but I like that.  Makes it look like a special old map.  I will have to post some pics after I give the maps to my parents.  I framed them up as a gift for their anniversary.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2014)

Anything from the CT shoreline or RI?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Anything from the CT shoreline or RI?



I think so. I'll have to go back through them. Will let you know.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 6, 2014)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 30, 2015)

I was finally able to get the map Cannonball sent me all done.
It is the Chincoteague VA area. My parents have a vacation home down there on the shore. I got this made up for them to hang on their wall.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice! Came out great


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Never got mine


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> Never got mine



Well remind me what you wanted. Because I'd love to get this pile out of my house.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Cape Cod?


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2015)

I still don't really have any from MA.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2015)

Any Sarasota FL area?


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2015)

I had looked for Sarasota before and didn't find any. Sorry. Lots of other FL though. I just unloaded a dozen to my friend who lives in Jupiter.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2015)

I would ask for Great Bay / Portsmouth, but if you had one it should go to Xwhaler.  He's the Pirate in those waters, not I...........yet.


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2015)

Forgot to tell you,  we mounted the one you gave us on a tray.  I will send pic later.


----------



## Cannonball (May 1, 2015)

I did give Xwhaler some. And have a really cool great bay one to my friend who grows oysters there. but I think I still have others from that area. I'll check when I get back in a few weeks. Don't be shy about reminding me.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2015)

will do.......enjoy your trip


----------



## xwhaler (May 1, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I did give Xwhaler some. And have a really cool great bay one to my friend who grows oysters there. but I think I still have others from that area. I'll check when I get back in a few weeks. Don't be shy about reminding me.



Yes indeed...still haven't framed it yet but will soon and take pics. Thanks again!


----------



## rocojerry (May 1, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Well remind me what you wanted. Because I'd love to get this pile out of my house.



well missed this last year, but i'd take anything from the east coast if you are trying to lower the pile.  Maine would be my top choice.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Well remind me what you wanted. Because I'd love to get this pile out of my house.



I forgot about this. Got Westerly RI/ Misquamicut area? Or Plum Island/Newburyport?


----------



## Cannonball (May 2, 2015)

rocojerry said:


> well missed this last year, but i'd take anything from the east coast if you are trying to lower the pile.  Maine would be my top choice.





wa-loaf said:


> I forgot about this. Got Westerly RI/ Misquamicut area? Or Plum Island/Newburyport?



I'm out of town for a couple weeks. Will check when I get back. In think there are some from most of those spots.


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I did give Xwhaler some. And have a really cool great bay one to my friend who grows oysters there. but I think I still have others from that area. I'll check when I get back in a few weeks. Don't be shy about reminding me.



I would be up for one in that area.


----------



## Edd (Jun 28, 2015)

Cannonball, both maps are framed. Thanks, so much!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I'm out of town for a couple weeks. Will check when I get back. In think there are some from most of those spots.



Are you back?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 29, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you back?


He left for the Artic until the end of July or early August on work.


----------

